# Where's Waldo? And how to find him?



## limr (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, I'm not sure if his name is Waldo, but can you find the third cat?




Three cats by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Edited: If you were to edit this photo to bring out the third cat a little bit more, how would you go about it? Is dodging the best way or is there another technique that I don't know about and should try? I am happy with the rest of the photo and don't want to mess with it, and I don't even have a problem with the darkness of the third cat if viewed on a computer, but to make it better in print, I have to lighten him up a little without making it look fake.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2014)

Out-friggin'-standing!!!!!  I suspect you were about this >< far from having your camera-strap shredded.


----------



## BillM (Nov 30, 2014)

Hiding in the shadows, I like his style


----------



## qleak (Nov 30, 2014)

The third cat? 
is one of your cat's named Orson Wells? LOL 

A reference very befitting the mood of this photo


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2014)

"The Shadow knows..."  Cool pic! I love cats!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## limr (Nov 30, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Out-friggin'-standing!!!!!  I suspect you were about this >< far from having your camera-strap shredded.



They were too mellow from the sun to attack the strap at the time, but there were a few on the higher platforms that were eyeing me suspiciously 



BillM said:


> Hiding in the shadows, I like his style



Me too! 



qleak said:


> The third cat?
> is one of your cat's named Orson Wells? LOL
> 
> A reference very befitting the mood of this photo



I loved that movie! So yes, this is a serendipitous little nod to film noir  Cat noir!



Derrel said:


> "The Shadow knows..."  Cool pic! I love cats!



Thanks, Derrel. Me too! (PS - Congrats to your Ducks!)



480sparky said:


>



A million points for referencing one of the good Star Trek movies


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice shot, well thought out and composed. You are nice also, which is a great quality in any field. later Ed


----------



## limr (Nov 30, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Nice shot, well thought out and composed. You are nice also, which is a great quality in any field. later Ed



Thanks, Ed! Nowhere near as nice as you


----------



## limr (Dec 5, 2014)

OP edited to add a processing question.


----------



## limr (Dec 5, 2014)

qleak said:


> The third cat?
> is one of your cat's named Orson Wells? LOL
> 
> A reference very befitting the mood of this photo



I've renamed the picture 'The Third Cat'


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 8, 2014)

Hmm.... Where is the third cat...

Deep fryer?

Mmm... Kittypuppies.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 8, 2014)

i dont see any reason to bring out any hidden cats in that pic.


----------



## limr (Dec 8, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Hmm.... Where is the third cat...
> 
> Deep fryer?
> 
> Mmm... Kittypuppies.



Booooo! Don't make me add a big red X to your record!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Booooo! Don't make me add a big red X to your record!


 
You wouldn't be the first... or the last...

Just sayin'.


----------



## limr (Dec 8, 2014)

I am so training my girls in special ops so they can sneak into your house at night and leave you all scratched up in the morning. And you'll never catch them. They'll be even more ninja than cats already are anyway.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 8, 2014)

limr said:


> I am so training my girls in special ops so they can sneak into your house at night and leave you all scratched up in the morning. And you'll never catch them. They'll be even more ninja than cats already are anyway.


 
No thanks.

I already have 2 cats that do that.

I have to sleep in a kevlar onsie with my door locked.


----------



## limr (Dec 8, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> No thanks.
> I already have 2 cats that do that.
> *I have to sleep in a kevlar onsie with my door locked.*



Yeah, yeah, I bet you just like wearing footie pajamas


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Yeah, yeah, I bet you just like wearing footie pajamas


 
They have a deuce flap.  What's not to like?


----------

